# Should I use 1280x960 or 1280x1024



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

Which one is the same aspect ration as my 1024x768 monitor?


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

1280x1024= 5:4

1280x960= 4:3

4:3 is the native aspect ratio of non-wide CRT's.


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

Hm, according to the calculator 1024x768 = 1.3333333... and so does 1280x960. Besides with 1280x960 I get 72hz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2008)

1280x960 is kinda good for WS but stink for normal aspect. It makes everything look stretched vertically, but with that said it may be easier on the graphics card with with close to lossless in image quality.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

Is this an lcd monitor hat? If so, run it at it's native resolution. Everything else needs to be scaled and looks like ass. Don't worry about aspect ratios.


----------



## spud107 (Feb 13, 2008)

what hz at 1280x1024?
mines same for that and 1280x960


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 13, 2008)

TheMonkey said:


> 1280x1024 <-----4:3 BTW



First one to spot the mistake gets a cookie.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> First one to spot the mistake gets a cookie.



5:4


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 5:4



*Hands Wile E a metaphorical cookie*

All LCD monitors are either 5:4 or 16:10. This in contrast to the dvelopment of TVs which are 4:3 or 16:9.

For CRTs you have to look it up for yours.

edit: Well these standards are probably for monitors in general since they predate lcd screens. I think it was originally to do with the taskbar using up space.


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Ur right 1280x1024 is 5:4 my bad, but 1280x960 will probably still look distorted (at least if its an lcd) if you were running 1024x768 previously.  Wonder why that is...


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 13, 2008)

Because most CRT displays have a physical aspect ratio of 4/3, the 1280×1024 resolution will have pixels that are rectangular, instead of quadratic. This means that images, fonts and everything will appear somewhat distorted, looking too wide.

On an LCD display with 1280×1024 as native resolution, the pixels are quadratic, because the physical aspect ratio of the display matches the resolution.


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Is this an lcd monitor hat? If so, run it at it's native resolution. Everything else needs to be scaled and looks like ass. Don't worry about aspect ratios.


crt...

I just want it to look the same as 1024x768 on my 15" crt just bigger


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

hat said:


> crt...
> 
> I just want it to look the same as 1024x768 on my 15" crt just bigger


Then 1280x960 is correct. You can also try 1152x864 (iirc).


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 13, 2008)

hat said:


> crt...
> 
> I just want it to look the same as 1024x768 on my 15" crt just bigger



The problem with CRT screens is that you can distort the image manually (to correct) using the screen controls anyway. It doesnt matter what you pick. Simply pick the highest.

If the image is setup for a 4:3 resolution then it will look wrong when using 1280*1024, but you can correct it.


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

ahh CRT go with the wile


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> Because most CRT displays have a physical aspect ratio of 4/3, the 1280×1024 resolution will have pixels that are rectangular, instead of quadratic. This means that images, fonts and everything will appear somewhat distorted, looking too wide.
> 
> On an LCD display with 1280×1024 as native resolution, the pixels are quadratic, because the physical aspect ratio of the display matches the resolution.



THX for clearing that up 4 me


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 13, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> Because most CRT displays have a physical aspect ratio of 4/3, the 1280×1024 resolution will have pixels that are rectangular, instead of quadratic. This means that images, fonts and everything will appear somewhat distorted, looking too wide.
> 
> On an LCD display with 1280×1024 as native resolution, the pixels are quadratic, because the physical aspect ratio of the display matches the resolution.



Indeed. But 5:4 and 4:3 are very close, and therefore, if you are willing to zoom the image in a bit and have some (unnoticeable) black parts at the top and bottom, 1280*1024 should look fine.


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll use 1280*1024


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2008)

1280x1024 is great, school is closed for the 3rd day in a row, so Imma play some BF2142 on my new res!


----------



## tiys (Feb 13, 2008)

my friend runs 1280 x 960 on his widescreen monitor. 20" widescreen that is.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2008)

TheMonkey said:


> 1280x1024 <-----4:3 BTW



Incorrect. 1280x960 = 4:3.

1280 / 4 = 320.

320 * 3 = 960

=> 1280x960 = 4:3.


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Incorrect. 1280x960 = 4:3.
> 
> 1280 / 4 = 320.
> 
> ...



Yea I know 1280x1024 is 5:4, I already appologised for my ignorance


----------



## happita (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm getting a Samsung LCD like in a month.
Specs : (Non-Widescreen) Samsung 20' LCD w/ native res 1600x1200

I usually play at 1024x768 on my old 17' CRT. What would be the next step up from this res? 1280x960? Or is it 1280x1024, but this looks like a widescreen resolution right?


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

I use 1280x1024 on my 17" it's great. As for the LCD, use it's native resolution.
I find it's best to buy a monitor that's native resolution is one you're comfortable with. If you try using 1024x768 on a 22" monitor, expect it to look like dog shit, wether it's an LCD or a CRT. Always use the max resolution.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

Man I love this monitor! I love the fact that it's just bigger, but I really love the fact that 1280x1024 pwnz 1024x768. I can look at 1024x768 images without scrolling at all, that makes me happy.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

hat said:


> Man I love this monitor! I love the fact that it's just bigger, but I really love the fact that 1280x1024 pwnz 1024x768. I can look at 1024x768 images without scrolling at all, that makes me happy.


ANd you tried telling us all this time that the crappy 15" was fine for you. lol. You really should listen to us more. lol.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

It was, but this is better than fine.


----------



## happita (Feb 15, 2008)

So, if I were to use, lets say the 1280x1024 on the LCD that's native is 1600x1200, would it look like dogshit? Because if thats the case, I'd rather save a few bucks and go with another 20' that has a native res of 1280x1024. 

I have never gamed at anything above 1024x768 my whole life. Plus if I do get a 1280x1024, it will extend my computers "all settings high" for maybe an extra year lets say...vs playing at 1600x1200?


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

a 20" with a native res of 1280x1024 is crap. But yes if you used 1280x1024 on a 1600x1200 monitor, it will look pretty bad.

If you want to use 1280x1024, buy a monitor with a native resolution of 1280x1024.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 15, 2008)

If you're using a CRT, and think 1280x1024 looks fine, you need to get your eyes checked. 

I can spot someone running the wrong aspect ration on a monitor from across the room. People condition themselves to it I guess.


----------



## happita (Feb 15, 2008)

What size monitor would you recommend me to get then? A 19' w/ native 1280x1024?

edit: Sorry for jacking this thread by the way hat :\


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2008)

happita said:


> What size monitor would you recommend me to get then? A 19' w/ native 1280x1024?



With flats, always native.

EDIT: And @ 17' CRT's, I've found that 1152*864 is perfect, for me anyways.. On 1280*1024 it's just wierd and everything gets to small.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

1280x1024 looked like it was a little too big for this monitor, I tried 1152x864 and it's pretty good. Besides, I can do 1152x864 at up to 75hz but I set it for 72. 1280x1024 could only go up to 60hz...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 15, 2008)

1152x864 is a good compromise between refresh rate and pixel pitch on CRT's, usually. If you have a 19" I would run at least 1280x960.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

I really don't know what the hell size it is... I measured diagnally corner to corner and it's 20.5", I measured the screen only and it's 16"...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 16, 2008)

hat said:


> I really don't know what the hell size it is... I measured diagnally corner to corner and it's 20.5", I measured the screen only and it's 16"...



17". CRT's size, as advertised, include the bezel. Corner to Corner. LCD's are the corner-to-corner of the screen itself, not including the bezel.


----------

